# Anyone having problems with their Live Scans because of gov't shutdown?



## ChanelCinq (Oct 9, 2013)

So I had to get an additional Live Scan because of the county I am working in requires a county badge.  They used to let you use the receipt as proof that you got the badge.  Well, yesterday I was on a rig posted at Stanford and I get a call from the Santa Clara County office that they still have not received my Live Scan and I can't work until they get it.  

I got the Live Scan on Sept 25 in the late afternoon.  There was the 26th and the 27th and then Monday the 30th before the government shutdown.  So I have talked to a ton of people and everyone says since the background check is for the DOJ and FBI it is not getting done.  So I have to wait until the govt shut down ends so I can work again.  This is such BS.  

Has this happened to anyone else?  I don;t want to keep calling if there is nothing that can be done until the gov't employees are allowed to go back to work and a budget is finally set.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Oct 9, 2013)

I probably should have posted this in EMS Lounge.  Moderator please move to whatever place is most appropriate?


----------



## ChanelCinq (Oct 9, 2013)

I wish this was moved to EMS Lounge instead of EMS Employment.  Live Scans will effect people trying to take NREMT or get their Ambulance DL.  In fact I needed the Live Scan because Santa Clara county requires you be licensed for Santa Clara county.  I just wish that when I picked a county I did it for Santa Clara rather then San Mateo because then I would not have to go through this.

Anyway is anyone else having issues with their live scans not being done because the government shutdown?


----------



## Christopher (Oct 10, 2013)

ChanelCinq said:


> I wish this was moved to EMS Lounge instead of EMS Employment.  Live Scans will effect people trying to take NREMT or get their Ambulance DL.  In fact I needed the Live Scan because Santa Clara county requires you be licensed for Santa Clara county.  I just wish that when I picked a county I did it for Santa Clara rather then San Mateo because then I would not have to go through this.
> 
> Anyway is anyone else having issues with their live scans not being done because the government shutdown?



NICS background checks are not affected by the shutdown.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Oct 10, 2013)

Christopher said:


> NICS background checks are not affected by the shutdown.



Thanks.  Are you sure?  I have been trying to follow up.  I was provided with all the information so I can call and check on the status.  But when I call and provide the ATI # and my birth date it just states pending.  The guy in Santa Clara county said that is a good sign.  But there is not a person at the other end to ask what the hold up is.

Any suggestions?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 10, 2013)

ChanelCinq said:


> Thanks.  Are you sure?  I have been trying to follow up.  I was provided with all the information so I can call and check on the status.  But when I call and provide the ATI # and my birth date it just states pending.  The guy in Santa Clara county said that is a good sign.  But there is not a person at the other end to ask what the hold up is.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Backgrounds sometimes take time. When I did mine for SD County it took three days for county EMS to get the results.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Oct 12, 2013)

Can ANYONE confirm if their background checks have cleared since the government shutdown started???

I have been calling since Tuesday when I was sent home from training.  And everyday when I enter the ATI number and my birthdate it says:

The California response is still in progress.
The FBI response is still in progress.

From:
http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/criminal-history-summary-checks

"In the event of a government shutdown, Departmental Order requests will not be processed. Once normal operations resume, Departmental Order requests will be processed in the order they were received, but expect delays."

It has been 17 days since I did my Live Scan.  Per one web site you can send a form to the DOJ if your background check has not been cleared in 15 days.

I definitely think I have not been cleared because of the shutdown.  But is anyone else having this problem?  This particular background check is a DOJ and FBI check.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Oct 12, 2013)

Christopher said:


> NICS background checks are not affected by the shutdown.



Everything I am finding says this information is false.  Read my previous post.


----------

